# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Cost of reno for OB permit submission

## Vil

Hi guys (I live in Brisbane)
I have a question. I have just completed OB online course and would like to submitted it for my permit. 
One of the components for submission is, I have to provide the cost. They are asking for breakdown costs, labour vs material. If I get a quote from a tradie, he usually gives me one sum, which is both. How do you work this one out for all trades out there? It could take ages to figure out the estimate of all jobs this way. Anyone has done this before? How acurate does it really have to be? It's only for getting the permit as far as I'm concerned. Certifier will also need more detailed cost.

----------


## GDOG

An honest tradesman will supply the breakdown of costs.  Those that don't are hiding something.  If you can get a competent carpenter on deck he should be able to help you with getting estimates/quotes from the other trades.  Before becoming registered my owner builder jobs were managed this way.  Using my own choice of other trades meant I knew if they'd turn up or not.  Didn't do it for nothing though as it all takes time out of our day.

----------


## intertd6

> Hi guys (I live in Brisbane)
> I have a question. I have just completed OB online course and would like to submitted it for my permit. 
> One of the components for submission is, I have to provide the cost. They are asking for breakdown costs, labour vs material. If I get a quote from a tradie, he usually gives me one sum, which is both. How do you work this one out for all trades out there? It could take ages to figure out the estimate of all jobs this way. Anyone has done this before? How acurate does it really have to be? It's only for getting the permit as far as I'm concerned. Certifier will also need more detailed cost.

  you could be really pedantic with time consuming estimations & get it wrong or just take a rough stab in the dark with a 60:40 materials labour split & still be wrong, they are ulimately trying to stop you from going broke & damaging other businesses alone the way.
inter

----------


## Vil

Thanks guys, Intertd6, you are right, you can definitely go wrong both ways. Just had abit more read about it and it basically says to describe all work that needs to be done on the house and put price next to it.

----------


## Mayfield0

I'm in the same boat, I just did a breakdown like this - not sure if this is good enough I guess i'll find out 
Drafting/RBS 4000
Site excavation 600
Stumps/sub floor 1500
Carpentry first fix 3000
deck carpentry/roof 8500
Cladding 1500
Plumbing first/second 2500
Electrical first/second 1000
Tiling 2000
Carpentry second fix 3000
Kitchen 4000
Rubbish removal 500
Painting 500
TOTAL 32600

----------


## OBBob

I think for the OB Board it's mainly a way for them to gauge the scale of your project. However, for a building surveyor his fee is likely to be relative to the value. I didn't have to provide a breakdown, just an overall estimate.  
Some of your values look a little light on but not to the extent that would matter for the certificate.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mayfield0

> for a building surveyor his fee is likely to be relative to the value.

  How do they work out their fees?

----------


## OBBob

> How do they work out their fees?

  Ha ha ... ????! The first one I used simply charged a percentage of the estimated cost. More recently I've had quotes that seem to do that but also have a few extra charges to cover council submissions etc.

----------


## Mayfield0

According to this document part of the cost is a of levy 0.128% of the total cost of the project 
http://www.vba.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/23543/Overview-of-Levy-Audit-Priorities-2014-2015.pdf

----------


## intertd6

Another way to calculate the cost is to look at the project home prices per meter squared then deduct 20% off it for profit etc then apply it to your project m2 area. You won't be able to build it for that cost but it will keep the authorities happy.
inter

----------


## Mayfield0

> Another way to calculate the cost is to look at the project home prices per meter squared

  Whats a ball park figure these days?

----------


## Bros

I don't know weather he will come back as the first post is a bit old but I was wondering if he is a true Owner Builder and swinging the hammer or just organizing his subies, I know for the electrical and plumbing he will have to get outside tradies.

----------


## intertd6

> Whats a ball park figure these days?

  the last time I looked it was around the $750 m2 for project homes around the 300m2 area.
inter

----------


## OBBob

> ... a true Owner Builder ...

  a small but refined breed that one.  :Smilie:

----------

